# Tuto: Changer l'aspect des diodes du dock de Léopard



## Pierrou (18 Août 2008)

Ohé les aminches ! 

Au moment de la sortie de Léopard, il y a eu, ce n'est un secret pour personne, un certain débat autour des témoins d'activité des applications présents dans le dock, ces petites diodes n'étant pas toujours très visibles, ou en tous cas pas autant que les flèches des versions précédentes d'OSX, et ce je pense, du fait de leur couleur, qui se fond un peu beaucoup avec le dock... 

Aujourd'hui, alors que je m'amusais à modifier l'apparence du Dock via la méthode décrite ici, j'ai mis au point ( ou plutôt, découvert par le bon sens en fait... si même moi j'ai découvert ça, c'est que ça doit être simple  ) une méthode très basique pour changer la couleur de ces témoins d'alimentation.


- Tout d'abord, rendez vous dans votre disque dur _/ Système / Library_ ( ou "_bliblothèque" ) / CoreSservices / Dock_

- Ici, faites un clic droit sur l'icône Dock et sélectionnez: "_afficher le contenu du paquet_" 

 S'ouvre alors une nouvelle fenêtre avec un dossier _Contents_.

- Ouvrez le, allez dans _Resources_.
Dans ce dossier, repérez les fichers .png comportant "_indicator_" dans leur intitulé, ils sont normalement au nombre de cinq.

- Sélectionnez les, et copiez les sur le bureau, par exemple.
- Ouvrez les avec _Aperçu_ ( puisque ce sont des images ) et sélectionnez la 1ere image.

- Allez ensuite dans outils / ajuster la couleur. Dans la petite boite de dialogue, ajustez votre image comme bon vous semble ( avec l'outil "teinte" vous pourrez notamment changer réellement la couleur ), en privilégiant des contrastes et saturations élevées.

- Enregistrez les changements apportés aux images.

- Dans la fenêtre _"Resources"_, supprimez les fichiers originaux ( il est conseillé d'en faire une sauvegarde avant, histoire de pouvoir récupérer un aspect par défaut facilement.. mais moi je dis ça, je dis rien, à vous de voir, hein  )

- Ensuite, faites glisser les fichiers modifiés du bureau vers le dossier _"Resources"_ ( lors de ces deux opérations, OS X vous demandera votre mot de passe ) pour remplacer ceux supprimés.

( veillez à réorganiser à nouveau le contenu du dossier par nom, ça peut aider après si vous voulez recommencer )

- Ouvrez le Terminal ( Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal, pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'âme d'un vrai geek et ne l'ont jamais ouvert ) et tapez la commande: _"killall Dock_" ( sans les guillemets, il va de soi ) puis appuyez sur entrée pour relancer le Dock.

Et pis c'est tout !!  ( ©Philippe Lucas ) 



Voilà.. 

Je ne sais si certains seront intéressés, mais bon, j'ai trouvé ça simple, je me suis dit que ça pourrait servir à certains.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Ça n'avait pas été déjà fait ?
Sinon beau boulot.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Août 2008)

Ben chais pas si ça avait déjà fait, en tous cas je ne l'ai pas vu... :rose: 

Mais bon, je prétends pas être le 1er à avoir trouvé c'te technique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Ben non ça c'est clair, on modifie le dock depuis le 26 octobre 2007.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2008)

Beau boulot, merci pour l'article


----------

